# USPS Money Order



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm trying to sell my Sony Ericsson P800 through Trading Post, someone contacted me and would like to make payment by USPS Money Order. Has anyone heard about any scam scheme about it? Thanks!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't consider it a scam.

If you do accept a USPS Money Order make sure they send you the PINK INTERNATIONAL Money order and NOT the GREEN one (Green one is DOMESTIC ONLY and only valid within the U.S.A.) Do not send the item until you receive the money order. Take the pink international money order to Canada Post office, and if it is real, then they will give you the amount on the money order. 

I have accepted USPS money orders many times while on eBay. If the person agrees to wait until you receive the money order, and then send the item, you're good to go. The reason why you want to wait is because so many tend to send you a GREEN USPS money order out of cheapness or ignorance and it is pretty much worthless to you. If you do get a GREEN one, you will have to send it back to the sender. It clearly states on top of the GREEN USPS money order "Only negotiable in US" or something to that effect.

So, the only way I would deal with this person is, if they agreed to wait until you received payment and made sure you received the correct USPS money order, and that it was real by going to Canada post office to exchange it for actual cash first. Once that is done, then you can send the package off to the person.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Expanding on MacGyver's answer is that the green USPS money order is only cashable in the US and her territories you can only buy one in the US and it's territories. So if the seller is from Nigeria (for example) how exactly was the buyer able to get a US money order? 

Easy, the money order is a fake, forged, fraudulent whatever ... Did the seller tell you that he was going to pay with a money order? Tell him you want PayPal instead - if they are legit, then there should be no issue as it's free to the buyer. If they baulk then there's an issue. There are numerous threads about this on the web and in ehMac, do a quick search and inform yourself of what's going on out there. Protect yourself with knowledge and handle your sale accordingly.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

Rogers. Thanks guys for the headup! Gotta be very careful these days...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just a query as it may help others that get stuck - is it necessary the USPS money order be cashed by the person it is made out to??

Reason I'm asking we are the USPS depot all the time and could easily cash them for people if they get stuck but don't know if it's "on presentation"


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I would assume so MacDoc. I have always been asked for ID before getting one cashed at Canada Post. ( I do mean the actual post office and not one of those outlets).


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I have sold on Ebay to many Canadians, and the currency I received from them was a Canadian post office money order. They are cashable at U.S. post offices for face value, but the banks often charge a large handling fee. Never had any problems with them. Your money order from the U.S. post office is probably just as good.


----------

